# Erste Erfahrungen mit Radsportvertrieb  Bayer GmbH



## FR.Chicken (6. Januar 2011)

Einige werden mich kennen. Ich fahre ein rotes Pfadfindermit den Logo Chicken `s
Habe es mir kurz vor der Übernahme durch die Bayer GmbH gekauft. Leider ist mir Anfang Dezember die Strebe am Hinterbau gerissen. Nach Absprache mit Herrn Jander schickte ich die defekte Strebe zu Radsport Bayer, wo sie als Einzelanfertigung nachgebaut wurde. Heute ist sie eingetroffen. Sehr schön verarbeitet und passt.
Abwicklung der Garantie und Service waren sehr gut. 
Ich bin begeistert.

Hier der Riss







Und die Neue


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Januar 2011)

du kriegst auch Alles kaputt 

Gruß

Fibbs - und die Katze hat jetzt ihren Kratzbaum blockiert !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikos (8. Januar 2011)

Du hättest denen gleich sagen sollen, wie du das Teil rannimmst!

Dann hätten sie dir gleich so nen Verstärkungsflicken wie auf der anderen Strebe anspaxen können.


Ansonsten, lass laufen Jens und noch ein gutes Neues!


Gruß
NIKOS

...der Platzhirsch ist bald auf der Lichtung.....


----------

